# Show me the Skinks !



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey all, Ive been seeing so many threads out there showing off snakes and other reptiles and i cant seem to find one showing off skinks, I just love my little Sand Swimmer and would love to see everyone elses Sand Swimmers or skinks that they have !


----------



## snocodile (Jan 13, 2010)

do sand swimmers need heating?


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 13, 2010)

how much will sand swimers with everything else cost


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 13, 2010)

sand swimmers are EPIC  there womas with legz :lol:


----------



## Duke (Jan 13, 2010)

Too right, they're epic 




Click to view full size!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 13, 2010)

I just have the heat form top of my beardy cage and they are bloody cheap !


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 13, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> I just have the heat form top of my beardy cage and they are bloody cheap !



could you post your set up?
you got me interested in them now


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 13, 2010)

Lol i knew you would


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 13, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Lol i knew you would



lol what can i say im 15 i want everything lol


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 13, 2010)

Well I havnt got my camera with me but all it is sand water and if you wanna get fancy foliage ;D Now where is all the other skink lovers ! Just me and Duke it seems


----------



## Helikaon (Jan 13, 2010)

heres a skink


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 13, 2010)

Is that yours Heli ?


----------



## Helikaon (Jan 13, 2010)

indeed


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 13, 2010)

Very nice ;D Anyone else wanna contribute ! ! !


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 13, 2010)

Bump...Kinda sad that i have to do that lol


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 13, 2010)

Some pictures of skinks i have found while herping!!! 

Garden Skink (Lampropholis delicata)
_



_

Copper- Tailed Skink (Ctenotus taeniolatus)
_



_

Eastern Water Skink (Eulamprus quoyii)
_




_
Mainland She-Oak Skink (Cyclodomorphus michaeli)
_








_
Cunningham Skink (Egernia cunninghami)
_



_

_




_
White's skinks (Egernia whitii)
_




_
_




_
Eastern Striped Skink (Ctenotus robustus)
_




_
_



_

Land Mullet (Egernia major)
_



_

_




_
Thanks Tim._
_


----------



## sensations (Jan 13, 2010)

Nope not just the two of you, we now have a foursome :shock::lol:

Not great but will have to do














All I have right now, sorry.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 13, 2010)

Brilliant Tim !!! That land mullet is HUGE lol All beautiful photos !


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 13, 2010)

Little RIPPAS !!!!! Nice looking Skinks there ;D IF i had more space i would go for the bigger skinks but i have a small area and My little Sand swimmers don't take up too much space ;D


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's one of my 250. This one is Lampropholis mirabilis, restricted to Townsville:


----------



## snocodile (Jan 13, 2010)

wow that Mainland She-Oak Skink is awesome. does anyone keep them?


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Jan 13, 2010)

this is mercury my fav girl (this was while she was preggas last year) and shayden, one of her babies. it was so sad when he grew too big for the brick he used to sit with just his head in cos he couldnt fit lol


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Jan 13, 2010)

oh iv wanted a land mullet for ages but i have no idea where to get one


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 13, 2010)

snocodile said:


> wow that Mainland She-Oak Skink is awesome. does anyone keep them?


A few people keep them, but they are a werid skink and they are know in captivity to eat each other.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 13, 2010)

All beauties, If only my mum would let me breed some skinks =(


----------



## richardsc (Jan 14, 2010)

skinks are very under rated i think,one of my faves


----------



## Costa (Jan 15, 2010)

ill post up some pics of me alpine tonight


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 15, 2010)

awesome ! Im trying to get some more pictures of my little sand swimmer later


----------



## popeye (Jan 15, 2010)

can you imagine a 5 foot skink, they are a mad little things.mate im not 15, x that by 6, and i want a sand swimmer.


----------



## Brettix (Jan 15, 2010)

Heres some of my Hosmeri


----------



## Poggle (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah i have been trying to get a hold of some skinks have even offers spotted pythons as trades for sand swimmers and other smaller skinks


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 15, 2010)

my eastern BTS syke


----------



## Jumala (Jan 15, 2010)

*Prickly forest skinks*

these are just weird little guys. I just love the keeled scales on them.
This is an interesting photo that I managed to get of mine. Yes that IS one standing on the back of another one in a water dish!!! I was in the room and heard them scurrying around the tank. When I went over to have a look that is what I saw. I quickly grabbed my little point and shoot camera to get off a couple of shots before they moved off. The larger animal stayed for about a minute standing on the back of the other one. The smaller animal stayed underwater for 2 minutes  before coming up!!
Not the best photo of a close up but you get the idea for the scales


----------



## Poggle (Jan 15, 2010)

Bully


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 15, 2010)

heres some pics of our bluey its the only skink we have but would love to get some more


----------



## geckolover07 (Jan 15, 2010)

Those prickly forest skinks are amazing. How hard are they to keep and do many people breed em?


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's my gorgeous girl, Buffy.


 

 

 
And a couple of skinks I've found. I don't know what kind they are though, so if anyone knows...


----------



## Costa (Jan 15, 2010)

heres some pics of my alpine/blotched.
his name is spike.
the little bugger just went to the toilet all over my bed. i took him out before to do his business.
theyre only sposed to go once a day arent they???


----------



## geckolover07 (Jan 15, 2010)

jasper the 3rd is a bar-sided forest skink. not too sure about the others although im guessing the 1st and 2nd ones are the same skink? or at least same species.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 16, 2010)

These are all AWESOME Photos ! Keep them coming !


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey all you blue tongue owners do you have a UV light in your Blue tongues enclosure or do you take them out in the sun regularly


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 16, 2010)

geckolover07, yes, the first and second skink are the same. My cat brought it to me. She's always bringing me lizards to add to my collection. Pitty I can't keep them all!

Mighty Moose, I have UVB lightimg in my blueys tank and take her out into the sun also. Fat lot of good the tank lighting does, as she's always hiding under stuff.

Does anyone know why my Buffy doesn't have a stripe along her eye and other blueys do? Is it a location bred difference? Here's another pic of Buffy chowing down on a snail.


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 16, 2010)

lizardjasper- is she a eastern?
if she is it could be from intergrading with a northern but im not sure or some easterns found in northern australia lack the eyeband


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 16, 2010)

These are a few wild skinks I saw on a trip I took. If you look closely you can see that the land mullet is chewing on the claw of a lamington spiny cray. I'm not too sure what the other species are. Skinks do rule! I wish I knew where I could get a hold of some of the smaller species like copper tails or eastern water skinks though...


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm not 100% positive as I got her from a petshop and you know what they're like -know nothing - but I think she's an eastern.


----------



## Noongato (Jan 16, 2010)

I want your little shingle sensations!
Heres my heffers:






Photos are a bit out of date, im so lazy....


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 16, 2010)

Very nice ! Because I'm thinking of setting up an enclosure for a Bluey


----------



## Noongato (Jan 16, 2010)

These are up to date, as in i took them just now:


----------



## Jumala (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't think a lot of people have PF skinks. I know Danny has some. I've got a colony of 4, not really sure who is who in the zoo so to speak. They are hard to sex as it seems to be based mainly on size? Well that's what the JCU paper on them said.
I need to upgrade their enclosure as they have grown a bit since I got them. Also when they fight they tend to take the ends of each others tails off!!  little buggers. Noticed one the other day is regrowing its tail end back


----------



## Shari (Jan 16, 2010)

haha now im here i got three skinks...they are all shinglebacks...

Kooba



 

Cobar



 

Buddah


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 16, 2010)

What a funny looking little boy buddah is! Can you get a pic from face on, so we can see his eyes? I've never seen one with those coloured scales before


----------



## Noongato (Jan 16, 2010)

Im too lazy to go advanced but id use the *cry emoticon* I want a WA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Costa (Jan 17, 2010)

yeah i use UVB in my enclosure for my bluey...
and take him out to sun regularly also as hes continuously hiding...

lizardjasper- to me it looks like an alpine/blotched from the markings on its back. cant see it properly tho.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 1, 2010)

Well i want to bump this thread ! Because I really want to see some beautiful skinks and their setups !


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 1, 2010)

Alright, here's Buffy with her friend Stumpy. Stumpy is my friends Shingleback. Buffy loves going over to visit!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 1, 2010)

Naww awesome skinks ! Keep them coming  Id love to see some of the less spoken of skinks aswell


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 2, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Mar 17, 2010)

This a new pic of my skink 

thought it was cute


----------



## jesskie (Mar 18, 2010)

Tree Skinks  i had to take them out of the cage they're not keen on photos launch off the branches as soon as i take the camera near them


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Mar 18, 2010)

Beauties


----------



## miss2 (Mar 18, 2010)

some of my babies  gonna do a photo ses this weekend so will post more then


----------



## spongebob (Mar 20, 2010)

Recent acquisitions-New England form Cunninghams.


----------



## jesskie (Mar 20, 2010)

Getting my Eastern Water Skinks some time next week will post some pics


----------



## thundergibbon (Apr 13, 2010)

No-one with any Egernia depressa, stokesii or Cyclodomorphus pics they'd like to share?


----------



## Colin (Aug 29, 2011)

spongebob said:


> Recent acquisitions-New England form Cunninghams.




they look fantastic spongebob


----------



## richardsc (Aug 30, 2011)

young adult pr of king skinks,mum and 2 baby hosmers she had last season,a pr of kunnanurra kimberley northens mating,the last week or so and a pr of gidgees mating

they are very nice bob,love the new england forms


----------



## RickLeekong (Aug 30, 2011)

Duke said:


> Too right, they're epic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there sooooo cute, i especially love the one at the bottom of the photo looking at the camera.


----------



## crail4 (Aug 30, 2011)

This may sound like a stupid question but do they actually swim in the sand or just burrow?


----------



## frostblue (Aug 30, 2011)

one of my bluies, eager to "smile" for the camera


----------

